# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung auf Teldrassil(Horde) + 15k Starthilfe



## bombini (7. März 2012)

*  Thementitel beachten^^.
*


----------



## wowphilipschumi (7. März 2012)

hi,
also ich würde mich über eine Rolle der Auferstehung freuen. Ich weis allerdings nicht welche daten du von mir brauchst, könntest du mir eine PN schicken ?


----------

